# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث (كان اجود الناس وكان اَجْوَد مَا يَكُونُ فِي رَمَضَانَ )

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اجود الناس 
الحديث‏:‏ 
قال البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه 
-6- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدَانُ قَالَ‏:‏ اَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ قَالَ‏:‏ اَخْبَرَنَا يُونُسُ عَنْ الزُّهْرِيِّ ح 
و حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ قَالَ‏:‏ اَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ قَالَ‏:‏ اَخْبَرَنَا يُونُسُ وَمَعْمَرٌ عَنْ الزُّهْرِيِّ نَحْوَهُ قَالَ‏:‏ اَخْبَرَنِي عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ‏:‏ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -اجود الناس وَكَانَ اجود مَا يَكُونُ فِي رَمَضَانَ حِينَ يَلْقَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ، وَكَانَ يَلْقَاهُ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ فَيُدَارِسُهُ الْقُرْانَ، فَلَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -اجود بِالْخَيْرِ مِنْ الرِّيحِ الْمُرْسَلَةِ‏.  ‏ 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الشرح ‏:‏ 
قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏حدثنا عبدان‏)‏ هو عبد الله بن عثمان المروزي اخبرنا عبد الله هو ابن المبارك اخبرنا يونس
هو ابن يزيد الايلي‏.‏ 
قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏اخبرنا يونس ومعمر نحوه‏)‏ اي‏:‏ ان عبد الله بن المبارك حدث به عبدان عن يونس وحده، وحدث به بشر بن محمد عن يونس ومعمر معا، اما باللفظ فعن يونس واما بالمعنى فعن معمر‏.‏ 
قوله ‏(‏عبيد الله‏)‏ هو ابن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود الاتي في الحديث الذي بعده‏.‏ 
قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏اجود الناس )‏ بنصب اجود لانها خبر كان، وقدم ابن عباس هذه الجملة على ما بعدها - وان كانت لا تتعلق بالقران - على سبيل الاحتراس من مفهوم ما بعدها‏.‏ 
ومعنى اجود الناس :‏ اكثر الناس جودا، والجود الكرم، وهو من الصفات المحمودة‏.‏ 
وقد اخرج الترمذي من حديث سعد رفعه ‏"‏ ان الله جواد يحب الجود ‏"‏ الحديث‏.‏ 
وله في حديث انس رفعه ‏"‏ انا اجود ولد ادم، واجودهم بعدي رجل علم علما فنشر علمه، ورجل جاد بنفسه في سبيل الله ‏"‏ وفي سنده مقال، وسياتي في الصحيح من وجه اخر عن انس ‏"‏ كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -اشجع الناس واجودالناس "‏‏.‏ الحديث‏.‏ 
قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏وكان اجودما يكون‏)‏ هو برفع اجود هكذا في اكثر الروايات، واجود اسم كان وخبره محذوف، وهو نحو اخطب ما يكون الامير في يوم الجمعة‏.‏ 
او هو مرفوع على انه مبتدا مضاف الى المصدر وهو ‏"‏ ما يكون ‏"‏ وما مصدرية وخبره في رمضان، ‏(‏1/31‏)‏ 
والتقدير‏:‏ اجوداكوان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -في رمضان، والى هذا جنح البخاري في تبويبه في كتاب الصيام اذ قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ باب اجودما كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -يكون في رمضان‏"‏‏.‏ 
وفي رواية الاصيلي ‏"‏ اجود‏"‏ بالنصب على انه خبر كان، وتعقب بانه يلزم منه ان يكون خبرها اسمها، واجيب بجعل اسم كان ضمير النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -واجودخبرها، والتقدير‏:‏ كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مدة كونه في رمضان اجود منه في غيره، قال النووي‏:‏ الرفع اشهر، والنصب جائز‏.‏ 
وذكر انه سال ابن مالك عنه فخرج الرفع من ثلاثة اوجه والنصب من وجهين‏.‏ 
وذكر ابن الحاجب في اماليه للرفع خمسة اوجه، توارد ابن مالك منها في وجهين وزاد ثلاثة ولم يعرج على النصب‏.‏ 
قلت‏:‏ ويرجح الرفع وروده بدون كان عند المؤلف في الصوم‏.‏ 
قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏فيدارسه القران‏)‏ قيل‏:‏ الحكمة فيه ان مدارسة القران تجدد له العهد بمزيد غنى النفس، والغنى سبب الجود‏.‏ 
والجود في الشرع‏:‏ اعطاء ما ينبغي لمن ينبغي، وهو اعم من الصدقة‏.‏ 
وايضا فرمضان موسم الخيرات، لان نعم الله على عباده فيه زائدة على غيره، فكان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -يؤثر متابعة سنة الله في عباده‏.‏ 
فبمجموع ما ذكر من الوقت والمنزول به والنازل والمذاكرة حصل المزيد في الجود‏.‏ 
والعلم عند الله تعالى‏.‏ 
قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏فلرسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -‏)‏ الفاء للسببية، واللام للابتداء وزيدت على المبتدا تاكيدا، او هي جواب قسم مقدر‏.‏ 
والمرسلة اي‏:‏ المطلقة يعني انه في الاسراع بالجود اسرع من الريح، وعبر بالمرسلة اشارة الى دوام هبوبها بالرحمة، والى عموم النفع بجوده كما تعم الريح المرسلة جميع ما تهب عليه‏.‏ 
ووقع عند احمد في اخر هذا الحديث ‏"‏ لا يسال شيئا الا اعطاه ‏"‏ وثبتت هذه الزيادة في الصحيح من حديث جابر ‏"‏ ما سئل رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -شيئا فقال لا‏"‏‏.‏ 
وقال النووي‏:‏ في الحديث فوائد‏:
‏ منها الحث على الجود في كل وقت، ومنها الزيادة في رمضان وعند الاجتماع باهل الصلاح‏.‏ 
وفيه زيارة الصلحاء واهل الخير، وتكرار ذلك اذا كان المزور لا يكرهه،
 واستحباب الاكثار من القراءة في رمضان 
وكونها افضل من سائر الاذكار، اذ لو كان الذكر افضل او مساويا لفعلاه‏.‏ 
فان قيل‏:‏ المقصود تجويد الحفظ، قلنا الحفظ كان حاصلا، 
والزيادة فيه تحصل ببعض المجالس، وانه يجوز ان يقال رمضان من غير اضافة غير ذلك مما يظهر بالتامل‏.‏  


قلت‏:‏ وفيه اشارة الى ان ابتداء نزول القران كان في شهر رمضان، لان نزوله الى السماء الدنيا جملة واحدة كان في رمضان كما ثبت من حديث ابن عباس، فكان جبريل يتعاهده في كل سنة فيعارضه بما نزل عليه من رمضان الى رمضان، فلما كان العام الذي توفي فيه عارضه به مرتين كما ثبت في الصحيح عن فاطمة -رضي الله عنها- وبهذا يجاب من سال عن مناسبة ايراد هذا الحديث في هذا الباب‏.‏ والله اعلم بالصواب‏.‏

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله فيكم .وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك .

----------


## خالد العايب

يرفع رفع الله قدركم

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وانتم جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

